# A thought on Coldplay's Viva La Vida album



## Not A Fox (Sep 1, 2008)

throughout it, every song seems to have that undertone of closure. Perhaps fulfillment. Not in the narrative's of the characters, but of the musicians behind those characters. It feels a bit like they're content with all they've accomplished, and at this point could easily take one last graceful bow and exit stage left. And I couldn't hold much of anything against if by chance they had a press conference and told the world that they were pretty much done.

Its all very grand thing, what the group's come up with. I've played the ever loved hell out of it. It is for most part exceptionally well crafted. Refined moreso than their previous efforts. Living in technicolor in both prologue and epilogue form are just incredible. Exploratory Bliss captured in sound. The whole thing is incredible, just about. 

Call me out on being an asshat if I sounded like an asshat throughout the duration of this post.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 1, 2008)

I can't honestly recall any of their songs, other then Viva La Vida for the controversy. Not sure how big of a bang they could go out with at this point, doesn't seem too large to me...


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 1, 2008)

I thought it was an awesome album.  It's probably my favorite album of theirs compared to X&Y.  They're a good band and make awsome music, not to mention they have a HUGE number of fans worldwide.  I don't think they'll be leaving the music scene anytime soon.


----------



## Takun (Sep 1, 2008)

hmmm can anyone explain to me what they like about Coldplay?  Being honest here.  Only Via La Vida had anything that semi hooked me.  Violet Hill put me to sleep so to speak, I was ready for it to be over about 1/4th the way through.


----------



## Aden (Sep 1, 2008)

The only Coldplay song I know is Clocks. :/


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 1, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> hmmm can anyone explain to me what they like about Coldplay? Being honest here. Only Via La Vida had anything that semi hooked me. Violet Hill put me to sleep so to speak, I was ready for it to be over about 1/4th the way through.


 
hmm... I couldn't tell ya... there's just something about their music that just gets me.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 1, 2008)

Why are you listening to corporate churned, money making, pop rock rubbish that were once 'indie' but are now slaves to the big labels?


----------



## Not A Fox (Sep 2, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Why are you listening to corporate churned, money making, pop rock rubbish that were once 'indie' but are now slaves to the big labels?



It still sounds good and isn't rubbish and technically is at least still good enough to get airtime on a college radio station?

Coldplay is under the Parlophone label. They've been under it since Parachutes. And from what little I've heard about it, Parlophone seems like an ok bunch. I havent seen anything to suggest they aren't.

I'm left under the impression that Coldplay has aged fairly well. 

You know who I think hasn't aged well?

Blur

I mean look at them. Their not even Blur anymore. They aren't even real. They're a bunch of toons on a screen on a stage where there should be real people and real instruments making real music.

But no, they had to try the Gorillaz project, got mad money for it, and decided to keep at it.

Youtube Music Is My Radar, Coffee & TV, and Charmless Man

then search for whatever they're doing under the Gorillaz name

and compare.


----------



## CraskWolf (Sep 2, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Why are you listening to corporate churned, money making, pop rock rubbish that were once 'indie' but are now slaves to the big labels?


 
When were Coldplay ever really indie? In my opinion, everyone needs music like Coldplay, that's easy on the ears, and incredibly accessible.

Sometimes, it's nice to listen to something that you don't need to "work at" to enjoy.

Btw, are you the same mrchris from last.fm?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 2, 2008)

I love the Viva La Vida album. When I got it I listened to it over and over again, something about the music really put me in a relaxed and content mood. The lyrics "I don't wanna cycle love, recycle revenge" really hit me because I was going through a bad patch and breakup with my ex at that point. I just think the songs sound beautiful, so well put together, and I love the Japanese feel to it. I is my favourite Coldplay album of all time.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 2, 2008)

Heh, I looked up the album to see who produced such a genius piece of work. It was none other than Brian motherfucking Eno.

No wonder every transition was so seamlessly linked together. He DEFINITELY did all of the backround noise and the transitions.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 2, 2008)

I saw that in the sleeve (yes, I read the booklets of CDs >.<). He did the "sonic landscapes". I knew it was going to be awesome when I saw that name.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 2, 2008)

Parlophone is a RIAA label. They're only accessible because they got big labels backing them (and making all the money the artists should be making...that's RIAA for you). I find it too many people these days like 'soft' or 'radio friendly' nonsense that I find ear bending, repetitive or simplistic now and don't want to take a chance with harsher or less known artists from the same genres which are usually the same quality, sometimes better or worse (all genres have some sort of gems alongside shitty albums)


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 2, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I saw that in the sleeve (yes, I read the booklets of CDs >.<). He did the "sonic landscapes". I knew it was going to be awesome when I saw that name.


Only Brian Eno would come up with a name as stupid as that.

He does A LOT of stuff, now-a-days. The best in the whole damn buisness.


----------



## Keller (Sep 2, 2008)

mrchris said:


> Why are you listening to corporate churned, money making, pop rock rubbish that were once 'indie' but are now slaves to the big labels?



The same reason you listen to extreme metal which to most is nothing more then a wall of distorted garble and hateful screams.

They apparently like it, and so do I. I admit I only liked a couple songs from the albums up until Viva, but I like almost the entire album myself. Something's catchy about it.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 3, 2008)

Keller said:


> The same reason you listen to extreme metal which to most is nothing more then a wall of distorted garble and hateful screams.


 
I have to agree with you on that one.


----------



## Not A Fox (Sep 3, 2008)

People can't take a joke.

/:


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm not going to speak for Chris, but I have to say, that was a pretty low and personal attack. Especially when we're just talking about music.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 3, 2008)

viva is the only album of coldplay's i've bought and the only one i've actually listened through, this album had a certain sound, like they got inspiration from india which i have a bit of a likeing for (my dad forced me to listen to it and i grew to like it, although now he thinks he is a fortune teller of music now knowing what music everyone will buy before they do). I really enjoyed the album and would recommend it to anyone


----------



## CraskWolf (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, there's nothing like Coldplay to start a good indie vs. pop vs. hardcore metal argument. Cause Coldplay are one of those bands who write their own songs that are genuinely pretty well written, while still being very accessible and radio-friendly.

It's pretty much a showground, for people to display how alternative they are, and how much the very notion of mainstream music sickens them, by irrationally heaping hate on Coldplay... for no real reason. Coldplay are an inoffensive band, they play quiet rock. Its not like if they're playing on the radio, they aren't one of easiest bands in the world to tune out (plus, if you're that alternative, I'm sure you never listen to the radio anyway)

Still, my two cents. Coldplay rock, and the album is one of my favourite of the year so far.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 3, 2008)

i like to give bands chances before i say they are a pile of crap except rap and hardcore hip hop it's not for me although the early hip hop was alright that was the time of Herbie Hancock though


----------



## PJHippo (Sep 3, 2008)

I love Coldplay, but some of the lyrics in their songs are so bad. Take the song "42" off the Viva La Vida album, "You thought you might have been a ghost, you didn't get to heaven but you made it close". Really, really bad!

There are a few excellent songs on that album but it isn't as good as X&Y, which itself had bad lyrics but on the upside the songs were awesome. 'Twisted Logic', 'X&Y' and 'Low' are all brilliant.

But of course, the standout album was the one before that... I could go on and on about Coldplay, but i'll end with listen to the song 'Amsterdam' off 'Rush of Blood...', it fucking rules!


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Sep 3, 2008)

PJHippo said:


> I love Coldplay, but some of the lyrics in their songs are so bad. Take the song "42" off the Viva La Vida album, "You thought you might have been a ghost, you didn't get to heaven but you made it close". Really, really bad!


 
I thought "42" was a pretty good track, it's one of my favorites on the album.


----------



## Takun (Sep 3, 2008)

CraskWolf said:


> Wow, there's nothing like Coldplay to start a good indie vs. pop vs. hardcore metal argument. Cause Coldplay are one of those bands who write their own songs that are genuinely pretty well written, while still being very accessible and radio-friendly.
> 
> It's pretty much a showground, for people to display how alternative they are, and how much the very notion of mainstream music sickens them, by irrationally heaping hate on Coldplay... for no real reason. Coldplay are an inoffensive band, they play quiet rock. Its not like if they're playing on the radio, they aren't one of easiest bands in the world to tune out (plus, if you're that alternative, I'm sure you never listen to the radio anyway)
> 
> Still, my two cents. Coldplay rock, and the album is one of my favourite of the year so far.



I don't listen to the radio...you read my mind.  Seriously haven't in about two to three years...don't even know any artists that are currently playing on it. =/


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Sep 4, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> throughout it, every song seems to have that undertone of closure.



Well, I'm gonna have to listen to it again to see if my opinion's changed, but I have to tell ya... when I first listened to it, my feeling was that every song seemed to have an undertone of... mediocrity. Honestly... it bored the hell out of me, and I consider myself something of a fan. But that's just me, and maybe it's one of those albums that I'll totally get the second or third time I listen to it.

Problem is, the first serving didn't particularly make me want to go back for seconds.


----------



## Keller (Sep 4, 2008)

Yeah, the lyrics aren't exactly the band's strongpoint. I listen to Coldplay more for the entire composition. When I feel a hankering for lyrical goodness I usually just listen to RATM or Tool, which are at least thought-provoking. 

Even before Viva, Coldplay had some very nice soundscapes going and had an overall sound I enjoyed, and Viva definitely has a great sound going, though the lyrics are silly at times.



> I'm not going to speak for Chris, but I have to say, that was a pretty low and personal attack. Especially when we're just talking about music.



Chris takes the time to call everything but his music 'corporate churned, money making, pop rock rubbish', so I imagine he'd be able to take a fraction of the slander he deals out in return.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 4, 2008)

I really like Viva La Vida, there's something about the entire album that just... touches me. 

Also: elitism for the sake of elitism sucks.


----------



## Kyra (Sep 4, 2008)

it aint good enough to make coldplay a regular on my mp3 but its still a good album


----------

